# Easy Newbie Low Tech Plants



## SardinePatheNews (Nov 12, 2019)

java fern (do not bury the roots) and java moss as neither need nutrients from the substrate and are not over fussy about lighting


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Pearl weed also comes to mind.

You may also have more success with plants if you dump your current fertilizing regiment and go with something different. ThriveC is well thought of here for low tech plants. Requires a 50% water change once a week but is otherwise easier and cheaper then multiple bottles of other ferts.


----------



## Sorg67 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I will go with a different fert once my supply of existing ferts has been exhausted.
@minorhero Why is a 50% weekly water change required for ThriveC? Leaves a harmful residue once the plant use it? Is that not required for other ferts?

I was doing 50% weekly water changes anyway, but have reduced my water changes since my tanks are lightly stocked and were not accumulating much nitrate. I guess the plants probably consumed some of the nitrate as well.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Thrive ferts including ThriveC follow the EI (Estimative Index) method for fertilizer. This means that they fill the water with more nutrients then plants need because we for the most part can't really know exactly how much any given plant will use in any given aquarium and of what exact nutrient. But this means there is a lot left unused. So once a week you do a 50% or more water change to "reset" the nutrient levels. If you don't then you will end up with some extreme levels of nutrients which encourages algae growth. Or such is my understanding.


----------



## Sorg67 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks @minorhero

Is there a way to tell if my existing ferts use the EI method? If they do, could I reduce the dosing amount to reduce the risk of nutrient build up?

I am currently using aquavitro; synthesis, activate and propel in their standard dosage.

I have used these ferts off and on.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

So those are your Nitrogen Phosphate and Iron. Are you dosing anything for micros? In the aquavitro line I believe this is "envy". Though lots of companies make micros. Also typically folks don't bother dosing iron unless they are trying to grow certain species of red plants using high light and co2. In a low tech tank its almost always unnecessary. Meanwhile one of the macro fertilizers you are missing is K or potassium. In aquavitro language this is "Carbonate". 

I believe the directions for aquavitro ferts are closer to pps method of fertilizing then EI. (pps pro is a competing fert routine). But I am hardly an expert, this is just based off of google searches of what people have said about it in the past.

Anyway you are currently dosing an odd combination so its not surprising you are struggling with plants. Rather then buy more bottles and make your routine even more complicated I would just buy an all in one fertilizer like ThriveC and call it good.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

+1 for a complete all-in-one like Thrive. If you don't want to do 50% water changes each week, you could just try half the dose and see how that works for you.

As for plants, you didn't say what your lighting or water parameters are, or what you've tried that didn't do well. But some other easy plants that've worked well for me in a low tech tank are jungle val, crypts (they can melt at first but usually come back, and some do better than others), swords, water sprite, water wisteria & the other hygro species are all easy plants.


----------



## planties129 (Mar 27, 2020)

thanks for sharing the plants name i even didn't know this plant name as soon i find i will share it with you guys.

Bump: thanks for sharing the plants name i even didn't know this plant name as soon i find i will share it with you guys.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

Most of the plants I was going to suggest have already been listed but:

Dwarf lilies are nice and fairly easy, just need root tabs as they're hungry. You buy them as a bulb and just pop the bottom in the substrate (make sure not to cover the tops) and then wait for it to grow!

Pennywort seems to be doing well in my tank - I have whorled pennywort but brazillian seems to be more common.

Bolbitis fern is another good hardscape-rooted plant, but mine is partial to some BBA.


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

For stems hygrophila and bacopa are good choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

